# Radeon VS NVIDIA



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello,
I am currently running an ATI Radeoon 9600 graphics card, i built my pc so that i can play games such as need for speed, hitman, godfather, etc games that are highly demanding. my computer spec are as follows:
MOBO: MSI 875P NEO-FISR
CPU: P4 3.2 Presscott(HSF thermaltake beetle)
RAM: Kingston 1024gig Dual channel pc3200
PSU: 550watt

i think my pc is good for gaming, but my graphics card seems to let me down sometimes, the game doesnt seem to be smooth and it starts to become choppy, i know its not over heating as i have run many tests for that, infact i know its the graohics card to be honest i ran an online test
http://www.systemrequirementslab.co... 
and it says my graphics card isnt good enough, so i was wondering what graphics card would you recommend for me to buy inorder to play games without problems, i have a budget of about £150-£200 is Nvida better than radeon for gaming? silly question i know but worth asking

Thanks,


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

Its not a question of who's better at gaming, its a question of what graphics card (nvidia or ATI) is better in your price range.

I would suggest looking at

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/2006/11/07/the_best_video_cards_for_your_money_uk/

edit: its tomshardware "Best Video Cards for Your Money" Nov 2006 article


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh but the way my mobo has only an AGP port it doesnt support PCI-E.



Thanks,


----------



## jfranciscoap (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello, i'm new here but i'm having the same problem with neverwinter nights 2. My specs are

Microsoft Windows HP - Professional Edition (S-P 2)
Pentium 4 3.2GHz
512MB of ram
80GB HD
ATI Mobility Radeon 9100 IGP AGP
Realtek AC 97 Sound Bus System

It's a Toshiba Sattelite Laptop.
What i found weird is that this computer can run HL2 very smoothly but is completely unable to run NWN2. I've tried everything: maximised my video, opted for video performance rather than quality. I've done pretty much everything.
I'm gonna try to reinstall the game, but i would appreciate some help.
Thanks


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Yes both cards are old and outdated for modern games..
*jfranciscoap*; Laptops in general aren't good gaming rigs.. Games generate lots of heat from graphic cards, and laptops just don't cool as efficiently as desktop ones do..
Plus they often don't come set for games.. 
1Gig of RAM is about minimum for modern games as well.

*DataBase*; I found a used Radeon 9800 Pro, traded my nVidia 5200 FX and $100 for it.
Big difference. :up:
Ask around, PCers are always upgrading, maybe you can score a good deal from someone whos trading up..

For my $.02.. I've heard that ATI was the best, but since the newer cards has slipped behind nVidia..


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

i would definettely go with nVidia all the way.


----------



## Ryanxxxxb (Aug 14, 2004)

I Have a NVIDIA card in my PC and have had no problems with any game i have played I also like need for speed, Doom3 and World of Warcraft and others I have found some games have problems with alot of ATI Cards and have see alot of the pc makes put NVIDIA in there PC's ATI is good but it is starting to seem NVIDIA is the Best for gaming


----------



## Koroshiya (Oct 26, 2006)

I've been a huge fan of ATI for a while, but it seems that Nvidia is pulling ahead. When I've used ATI v.s. Nvidia system, with modern games, Nvidia is topping on the stability charts, imo.

It seems that a lot of developers are basing their designs around Nvidia chips. So, it's really not a problem with chips, themselves... It's compatibility.


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

In the article i posted above it does mention AGP cards (pages 4 and 5). It says:-

Best AGP Card For ~£120 / &#8364;190 - Radeon X850 PRO
Best AGP Card For ~£140 / &#8364;200 - Geforce 7600 GT

Doesnt care who the manufacturer is, just what gets you the best performance/price ratio.


----------

